# ISTJ? INTJ? I always get low S and J...



## violettee (Jun 1, 2012)

_Disclaimer: OK, I *just* realised I filled out the wrong questionnaire, but I spent an hour on this so and I really can't stomach another go at the correct one. I hope it's OK that I filled this one out instead!!_ _Thanks all!_

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*

I keep taking the tests and frequently getting either INTJ or ISTJ - but N and J are always borderline, under 10%. I'm also really confused about how 'emotional' or I really am and how I make decisions. Oftentimes I feel like I'm basing decisions off of what 'feels' right, what I would regret more NOT doing -- but I can be indecisive. I try to examine my feelings and can't really pinpoint/verbalise them.

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*

Flexibility, excitement. This has materialised for me by living abroad (I've lived in 3 different continents in the last 3 years) but I also wouldn't do it without some sort of structure/safety net - I've been lucky enough to do it via school. Over the years it's really been a process of discovery, finding out that I would rather exert energy/take a risk by leaving my home and safe environment rather than be trapped in a boring, mundane, awful lifestyle. I get depressed when I don't have things to look forward to.

I'm also getting tired of moving and the only thing I 'know' is that I don't want to go home because I feel kind of addicted to that jolt of energy that living abroad gives me, especially in big cities where I can interact with many people from diverse backgrounds.

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*

This ties in with above. Living on my own in an exciting city and sort of basking in the feeling that this is a life that I've created for myself all of my own doing - all the people I've met, the words I use, the events to go to and interesting things going on, all very much make me feel good.

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*

When someone says they will do something for and/or with me and then they either forget or prioritise something else over me. Also when I venture a statement, realise I've said something incredibly stupid, and the person responds seriously - but with a smile plastered on their face obviously thinking I'm an idiot. I like it when people are animated in conversing with me but don't seem too aware of me.
*
5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*

I think about what my end goal is, then I think about the ways in which it is possible to achieve it, talk to people about it, then I decide what I would regret more _not _doing, then I go with it. I talk to people more so I'm able to talk it out and hear myself and my own reasoning rather than to actually get their advice.

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
*
My emphasis is the start, I think. I will think very hard about a project and put a lot of energy into it if I'm interested in it. A good foundation will start to emerge. But eventually I get frustrated with all the details/length of time something takes and just end up thinking 'screw it, it's good enough' and rush the ending - or leaving it to other people to finish if it's a group project.
*
7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? *

I had a lot of fun at an end-of-term party where I went with some close friends but was surrounded by many acquaintances, we all reveled in the accomplishment of having gone through a whole year together, danced and did shots together: I never knew I liked dancing until this year, so part of the fun was in realising I could enjoy doing something I didn't know I could do before. Also: part of the fun was in knowing that these were people I had met less than a year ago and I felt like the night signified a sense of accomplishment of a life that didn't exist for me a year ago.

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*

I think I analyse the connections between things, I look for patterns. For example I had to take a statistics class and found out that it's a lot easier than I thought after seeing that there was a systematic way to solve problems that would enable me to understand them (e.g., 1) look up the number in this column, 2) compare it here, 3) write the equation down, 4) solve) rather than people trying to explain the background theory to everything. Another example: I've always been good with grammar. If you tell me how a verb is conjugated I'll try to apply that conjugation form to other verbs without being told that's the rule.

So, I'll be confused sometimes when people think something is hard to understand when clearly there is a connection or pattern or something going on that makes it easy to see what will happen in other situations, i.e., what happened here will be replicated there. That means I learn by example right?

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*

I almost always know where I can find things. But I am awful at keeping clean. Papers everywhere, unsorted clothing, bed always unmade, I have to consciously force myself to clean my flat - it's a bit embarrassing. My computer is the same way. I really like the idea of a clean slate every now and then - I accumulate clutter, but I've found that moving forces me to be as minimal as possible.

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*

I think this goes with number 8: I try to compare it to other situations that are similar. So if I'm learning a new language - I'll compare it to ones I've studied in the past. I study Russian and then did Sumerian for awhile, and when the teacher started explaining a new peculiar grammatical feature, I just kept thinking 'That sounds exactly like the perfective/imperfective! Can't I just think of it as that?' And I'll be unconvinced that it's _not _that until coming across obvious differences, even if someone tells me it is different.

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*

Follow what I believe and being myself.

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*

I think before speaking. One-on-one communication. Although I love meeting new people and feel a real sense of accomplishment from making new acquaintances, it's something I have to exert myself to do.

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*

I think I like to know where I'm jumping, although I do get a pleasant thrill from being spontaneous - but it's usually at the urging of people around me. Yes, actions matter! It's hard for me to verbalise why though...

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*

If I'm already at home and cosy I probably wouldn't get up and go, I need at least an hour's notice. Usually I plan things ahead of time - often I'll feel really antsy if I don't know what I'll be doing the next day (and for some reason I almost feel obligated to plan things for myself and fills my days up with other people). I think this is because I realise that once I'm alone and on my own it can be be really hard to get over my social inertia!

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*

Panicky, hard to focus. I recently figured out that I do NOT do well when I can't plan how to get everything done - if I have a lot on my plate I need to segment it all off and get one thing at a time done. The problem is that if things are due to be finished at staggered times I'll wait until the very last minute before completely being able to focus and turn things in, but then I get even more panicked thinking about what I have to start immediately after.

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*

People who smirk, who have an ingratiating character to others. Those who say insensitive things/act insensitively, who seem 'high above me' in their attitudes. There's also something about the Manic Pixie Dream Girl type that gets to me - too up in the clouds.

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*

I like analysing other people's actions with friends... Also, I like discussing how we view each other. Our opinions of things around us, discussing differences in our experiences. An example is the introvert/extrovert/ambivert debate I have going on within myself, I always thought I was an introvert but started doubting it recently and I've talked about it with almost everyone I meet.

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*

Perfection - I don't really aim for perfection, I aim to get things done or get enjoyment out of something. An example: I play piano but only because it makes me feel good, I don't do it all that well and I don't play for others. 

I'm also not political at all although I can get into very long drawn-out conversations with people about it because I'm interested in hearing them voice their views and describe their logic. And I often end up strangely apathetic and unfeeling towards people in worse situations than my own. I get strangely embarrassed at my own luck and try to avoid the topic.

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*

My friends think I put a lot of value in cultivating acquaintances with people, that I'm a bit unreasonable in my belief in the value of social media like Twitter/LinkedIn. They might say I over-analyse, also that I have too much fun and awful at focusing - that I often put aside my work to go out and do something fun - although I always get things done eventually. They also think I'm too honest, trusting. And that I'm optimistic, perhaps irrationally so. I would say it is GOOD) to be positive because you never know what can happen if you just have the right mindset/outlook on life - maybe that extra bit of optimism helps you achieve something you couldn't have otherwise. 

I think people get the impression that I'm very accommodating to others and predisposed to like them. This is true to an extent but only because I want them to do the same for me - not because I actually care about them... 

They wouldn't say I was loud, cruel, particularly good at speaking with precision, or very outgoing.

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*

I would get a friend or two to go with me to a good restaurant, go to a gig, go to a cute market, enjoy the atmosphere. Good food is mandatory.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

I definitely don't think you're INTJ. ISTJ maaaybe, you seem to have something of an Extraverted Thinking preference and there are some hints at less than robust intuition and a preference toward Sensation overall, but I would venture to guess that you're probably an ISFP. I get the sense that you are very Fi-driven (doing the things you want to do, experiencing life as you see fit) and that you sort of drag your Thinking (actually accomplishing goals, understanding things conceptually, etc) along the way. I think an ISTJ and INTJ would definitely own their Thinking much more than you do (and plus 50/50 N/S likely means neither is your leading preference). But to be honest because there's not too much here to know definitively one could probably make a case for you being any number of types simply because much of the things you describe are just common to a lot of people (like looking before you leap...I mean who really doesn't do this to some degree? If anything life will teach you this lesson regardless of personality type).


----------



## violettee (Jun 1, 2012)

LiquidLight said:


> I would venture to guess that you're probably an ISFP.


I could sort of see this being me, but I had some reservations because I'm not artsy at all or particularly creative... I like to critique art but not create it. I get frustrated at the details and I can't draw a stick figure to save my life. 

I disagree with this: 'ISFPs are extremely perceptive and aware of others... They are usually penetratingly accurate in their perceptions of others.' And with this: ' Their strong value systems can lead them to be intensely perfectionist, and cause them to judge themselves with unneccesary harshness.'

Also I looked at the ISFP 'personal growth' page on the PersonalityPage and I don't particularly identify with those weaknesses, whereas on the ISTJ page they seem to describe me to a T.

Although with ISTJ, it's true that I don't 'own' my thinking much...

Confused.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

i see nothing against ENFP or INFP. most of the stuff you've said applies to me as well. id say ENFP though because you seem to enjoy getting to know many people rather getting to know each person intimately, and you enjoy parties. ENFPs are the most introverted of the extroverts btw, so dont let the E turn you off 

oh and you have strong Te indicating ENFP. ill outline some stuff in the next post.


----------



## violettee (Jun 1, 2012)

I just took a cognitive functions test and got:


extraverted Sensing (Se) **************************** (28.5)
average useintroverted Sensing (Si) ******************************************** (44.8)
excellent useextraverted Intuiting (Ne) **************************************** (40.4)
excellent useintroverted Intuiting (Ni) **************** (16.2)
limited useextraverted Thinking (Te) ********************* (21.4)
limited useintroverted Thinking (Ti) ************************* (25.5)
average useextraverted Feeling (Fe) ********************** (22.6)
limited useintroverted Feeling (Fi) **************************************** (40.4)
excellent use

which would make me an INFP, ENFP or - ISFP.

Does this test help at all to help people figure me out? :happy:


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

> Flexibility, excitement....I'm also getting tired of moving and the only thing I 'know' is that I don't want to go home because I feel kind of addicted to that jolt of energy that living abroad gives me, especially in big cities where I can interact with many people from diverse backgrounds.


dom Ne/Se thing. and the fact that you've done it, shows that you have an extroverted percieving function. ive noticed that introverted leading function users tend to not take action. also, introverts get energy from within themselves and don't place that much emphasis on interacting with people.



> Also when I venture a statement, realise I've said something incredibly stupid, and the person responds seriously - but with a smile plastered on their face obviously thinking I'm an idiot.


a common ENFP problem. people just dont see past the hyperactivity.



> I like it when people are animated in conversing with me but don't seem too aware of me.


some Fi here, where you like to control how people see you



> I think about what my end goal is, then I think about the ways in which it is possible to achieve it, talk to people about it, then I decide what I would regret more _not doing, then I go with it. I talk to people more so I'm able to talk it out and hear myself and my own reasoning rather than to actually get their advice._


some Te here



> My emphasis is the start, I think. I will think very hard about a project and put a lot of energy into it if I'm interested in it. A good foundation will start to emerge. But eventually I get frustrated with all the details/length of time something takes and just end up thinking 'screw it, it's good enough' and rush the ending - or leaving it to other people to finish if it's a group project.


weak Se so you're not an ESFP



> So, I'll be confused sometimes when people think something is hard to understand when clearly there is a connection or pattern or something going on that makes it easy to see what will happen in other situations


dom Ne. looks like you might have developed some Si too?



> I study Russian and then did Sumerian for awhile, and when the teacher started explaining a new peculiar grammatical feature, I just kept thinking 'That sounds exactly like the perfective/imperfective!


more Ne



> Follow what I believe and being myself.


Fi



> I think before speaking. One-on-one communication. Although I love meeting new people and feel a real sense of accomplishment from making new acquaintances, it's something I have to exert myself to do.


this makes me think you're an introvert, but you use Ne so much more often than Fi. so yeah, developed Fi here?



> I do get a pleasant thrill from being spontaneous


Ne.



> There's also something about the Manic Pixie Dream Girl type that gets to me - too up in the clouds.


yeah. its pretty hipster. i hate it too. i think its an xSFP thing.



> I like analysing other people's actions with friends... Also, I like discussing how we view each other. Our opinions of things around us, discussing differences in our experiences. An example is the introvert/extrovert/ambivert debate I have going on within myself, I always thought I was an introvert but started doubting it recently and I've talked about it with almost everyone I meet.


yeah thats Fi working there. but an Fi dom would judge the person before speaking to them. a percieving dom, in your case, ENFP would get to know the person before evaluating them.



> I'm also not political at all although I can get into very long drawn-out conversations with people about it because I'm interested in hearing them voice their views and describe their logic.


Fi-doms are more interested in finding people with similar views or reinforcing their preconceived views of people who are different.



> I have too much fun and awful at focusing...


Ne dom



> They also think I'm too honest, trusting. And that I'm optimistic, perhaps irrationally so. I would say it is GOOD) to be positive because you never know what can happen if you just have the right mindset/outlook on life - maybe that extra bit of optimism helps you achieve something you couldn't have otherwise.


open minded = perceiving dom.



> I think people get the impression that I'm very accommodating to others and predisposed to like them. This is true to an extent but only because I want them to do the same for me - not because I actually care about them...


Ne+Fi



> I would get a friend or two to go with me to a good restaurant, go to a gig, go to a cute market, enjoy the atmosphere. Good food is mandatory.


extroversion.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

violettee said:


> I just took a cognitive functions test and got:
> 
> 
> extraverted Sensing (Se) **************************** (28.5)
> ...


yeah. thats a good version of the test ^^ its the only one i trust


----------



## violettee (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for going this detailed into it  I'll go through later and try to think through everything you've written, but based on all that -- would you still say I'm ENFP?


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

yup.

10char limit.


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

Tell me now spontaneously about how you use your free time and what you think about. I don't really like that questionnaire used above. Unless I'm late and you're already settling.


----------



## violettee (Jun 1, 2012)

Le9acyMuse said:


> Tell me now spontaneously about how you use your free time and what you think about. I don't really like that questionnaire used above.


I use my free time going to restaurants, inviting people to do things, at coffee shops with friends, on FB and Twitter and showcasing things I've done in the day (yes I can be the annoying type who is posting stuff to Instagram every day), but I'll get ridiculously excited to wake up in the morning, watch TV & eat breakfast, play piano, be leisurely. I feel rushed/unprepared when I don't get a chance to do these things before I start my day. I do yoga when I'm bored. I read every night before bed.

When I'm at home I get into these weird spells where I'll spend most of my day reading. Last summer I was memorising 40+ Russian words a day and spent my days switching between Russian and Japanese and English novels.... But I haven't been able to keep it up when I am going out every day.

I think about my plans for the upcoming days, I think about what food I'm excited to eat, I worry about things I know I have to focus on but end up consciously leaving them for later. I think about things I want to do. I think about how I'm going to achieve my goal of staying in the city I'm in now (and then start wondering if I really DO want to stay, and then realise that yes I need to stay for my happiness, and then go through all the ways in my head that I can actually accomplish that, and then realise that it all comes back to all the stuff I have to do but am putting off for later...).


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

violettee said:


> I use my free time going to restaurants, inviting people to do things, at coffee shops with friends, on FB and Twitter and showcasing things I've done in the day (yes I can be the annoying type who is posting stuff to Instagram every day), but I'll get ridiculously excited to wake up in the morning, watch TV & eat breakfast, play piano, be leisurely. I feel rushed/unprepared when I don't get a chance to do these things before I start my day. I do yoga when I'm bored. I read every night before bed.
> 
> When I'm at home I get into these weird spells where I'll spend most of my day reading. Last summer I was memorising 40+ Russian words a day and spent my days switching between Russian and Japanese and English novels.... But I haven't been able to keep it up when I am going out every day.
> 
> I think about my plans for the upcoming days, I think about what food I'm excited to eat, I worry about things I know I have to focus on but end up consciously leaving them for later. I think about things I want to do. I think about how I'm going to achieve my goal of staying in the city I'm in now (and then start wondering if I really DO want to stay, and then realise that yes I need to stay for my happiness, and then go through all the ways in my head that I can actually accomplish that, and then realise that it all comes back to all the stuff I have to do but am putting off for later...).


after this, i dont know what you are anymore.


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

violettee said:


> I use my free time going to restaurants, inviting people to do things, at coffee shops with friends, on FB and Twitter and showcasing things I've done in the day (yes I can be the annoying type who is posting stuff to Instagram every day), but I'll get ridiculously excited to wake up in the morning, watch TV & eat breakfast, play piano, be leisurely. I feel rushed/unprepared when I don't get a chance to do these things before I start my day. I do yoga when I'm bored. I read every night before bed.
> 
> When I'm at home I get into these weird spells where I'll spend most of my day reading. Last summer I was memorising 40+ Russian words a day and spent my days switching between Russian and Japanese and English novels.... But I haven't been able to keep it up when I am going out every day.
> 
> I think about my plans for the upcoming days, I think about what food I'm excited to eat, I worry about things I know I have to focus on but end up consciously leaving them for later. I think about things I want to do. I think about how I'm going to achieve my goal of staying in the city I'm in now (and then start wondering if I really DO want to stay, and then realise that yes I need to stay for my happiness, and then go through all the ways in my head that I can actually accomplish that, and then realise that it all comes back to all the stuff I have to do but am putting off for later...).


 I'd guess INTP, _maybe_. I don't do text typing very well. I do better with vids, sometimes a picture. Others might do a better job giving a detailed/educated guess, as I'm going by feelings I get (not the most reliable thing). But I'm doubting Sensation and Judging.


----------



## violettee (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm having a personality crisis..


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

You're ISTP, fairly certain to me. Take it how you want.


----------



## violettee (Jun 1, 2012)

Ziwosa said:


> You're ISTP, fairly certain to me. Take it how you want.


I agree with a lot of the description for an ISTP, except for the connection to the physical world thing - I have awful hand eye coordination, can't keep rhythm at all, and was never good at sports in school..... It's to the point where if you tell me to move my left hand I'll move my right... Is ISTP still a possibility?


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

violettee said:


> I agree with a lot of the description for an ISTP, except for the connection to the physical world thing - I have awful hand eye coordination, can't keep rhythm at all, and was never good at sports in school..... It's to the point where if you tell me to move my left hand I'll move my right... Is ISTP still a possibility?


It's normal that not everything applies to you, you're a lot more than a personality type.
You score low on the J vs P and S vs N, and reading your original post just *screams *P and S to me.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

I.don't see ISTP at all. I say ISFP or ENFP. leaning towards ENFP.

Perhaps @Enfpleasantly or @MuChApArAdOx will.weigh in on the ENFP possibility


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

After reading your intro i would rule out both ISTP and INTJ. I see Fi in your writing, not sure where it sits though, likely in the DOM or AUX position. A few things i kept noticing is your love for people, how you enjoy engaging and so on. Many of your expressions lean towards F much more than a T. If i have time later i will come back to this and see how much Ne is see. I don't really want to pick apart your words as i don't know you, although from first glance i would cancel out both of the types you had in mind initially and get familiar with the functions. I don't see any Ti or Ni.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

violettee said:


> I could sort of see this being me, but I had some reservations because I'm not artsy at all or particularly creative... I like to critique art but not create it. I get frustrated at the details and I can't draw a stick figure to save my life.


Ah no, that doesn't really have anything to do with ISFPs. The defining trait of an ISFP is dominant Introverted Feeling. Do not let the term "feeling" fool you, it really basically means judging with opinions or values. The introverted part means that you use mainly your own measurements for those.

And now for my analysis. Keep in mind that since I use the Cognitive Functions (Ne, ni, si, that sort of thing) system and not the one Meyer's Briggs came up with (this means no J/P axis), I may use different definitions than some of the above posters.



> I'm also getting tired of moving and the only thing I 'know' is that I don't want to go home because I feel kind of addicted to that jolt of energy that living abroad gives me, especially in big cities where I can interact with many people from diverse backgrounds.


Well if you go into enneagram I'd definitely call these paragraphs very 7ish, but this is not enneagram. I feel like this indicates a rather introverted auxiliary sensing. The reason why I use words like "rather" is because unlike the dominant, which is basically treated like absolute truth, and the inferior, which as the opposite of the dominant is extremely suspect and suspicious, the auxiliary and tertiary (The function order goes: Dominant Auxiliary Tertiary Inferior) are more free, adapting their orientation to suit the desires of Dominant and sometimes inferior. Therefore it is more accurate to describe, say, an ISTJ as a "Si dominant with thinking auxiliary" than "Si Te", because not every Si dominant prefers Te necessarily, and even then will vary it. But a Si dominant _must_ have a strong preference for Si.

Anyways, back on topic. Sensing looks at what something is (intuition tries to dig out stuff "behind the scenes" like purpose and intention). Introverted sensing, being introverted, uses its observation of something as what it is, instead of the object itself. An extroverted sensate would remember a vista because it was so big, an introverted sensate might see the very ground and air as quaking with power. When asked to describe, the Se type would say "It was huge, the sky stretched out on and on, you could see it going on into forever..." and the Si type would say "I felt so very small, the landscape... it's just so strong, it's so overpowering...". Now, what this has to do with _you_, is that you care about that personal impression. But your awareness of it, the way that it's an encouraging factor rather than just how you see things, makes me think you aren't Si dominant, but introverted sensing is definitely there.



> This ties in with above. Living on my own in an exciting city and sort of basking in the feeling that this is a life that I've created for myself all of my own doing - all the people I've met, the words I use, the events to go to and interesting things going on, all very much make me feel good.


Indeed it does tie in! Here we see the commander of that Si (I'll call it Si for brevity, okay?). That jolt is the fuel for your personal judgement of yourself and your life. There is no precedent for your feeling, no way to measure it against anything outside yourself. The captain of this ship is most certainly Fi.



> So, I'll be confused sometimes when people think something is hard to understand when clearly there is a connection or pattern or something going on that makes it easy to see what will happen in other situations, i.e., what happened here will be replicated there. That means I learn by example right?


An example of the fact that the auxiliary and tertiary exist in so much more peace than dominant and inferior. You extract a pattern out of a situation and you can see how this will lead to this and such. A sensing dominant like me also does that, but we trust the intuition a lot less, "Well, it seems like it might happen, yes, but it hasn't actually happened so stop saying _will_ dammit, there are anomalties you know and you can't know all the factors anyways!". 



> I always thought I was an introvert but started doubting it recently and I've talked about it with almost everyone I meet.


As you are introverted feeling, your thinking is extroverted. When you were dealing with an issue of definition or "logical classification", you bounced it off of others. However, Te being your inferior...



> I talk to people more so I'm able to talk it out and hear myself and my own reasoning rather than to actually get their advice.


You don't tend to actually "trust" it per say.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

violettee said:


> I agree with a lot of the description for an ISTP


I would seriously ignore the descriptions. Just look at the functions.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm seeing Fi, Si, and some Ne I'm thinking..oh and some Te-"systematic way to solve problems".


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

@violettee Bear with me. Answer these the best you can.

*When around people*, in what way are you aware of your body? Such as (not necessarily limited to) 'I am aware of my body's movements and what they may imply to others', or 'I am aware of my body regarding what/who it is interacting with.'

Let's say that you have just seen an inspiring movie (about whatever means a lot to you). You're alone and reflecting on your feelings. What thoughts may go through your mind? It may be a vague question, but it's answerable.

How do you feel about repercussions? As in the consequences of actions, positive or negative.

Describe your aspirations and your philosophy on life. How do they influence you to feel about people?


----------



## violettee (Jun 1, 2012)

Le9acyMuse said:


> *When around people*, in what way are you aware of your body? Such as (not necessarily limited to) 'I am aware of my body's movements and what they may imply to others', or 'I am aware of my body regarding what/who it is interacting with.'


Every now and then I have a spurt of self-consciousness where I realise that yes, I really am that short (5'0"..) and people must notice that I'm very short compared to them/experiencing the world differently than them, but I usually forget that most people are experiencing it differently. For the most part I think I'm not that aware of it though. Only when I've got tall people bending towards me. I have no idea what my movements imply to others. I think I look around a lot and then realise that I must look out-of-place constantly scanning the room. 

So I guess I start off internally, then I have an external push of self-consciousness, but I don't know how to make things match up well so I go back to not noticing? Does that make sense? Ha.



Le9acyMuse said:


> Let's say that you have just seen an inspiring movie (about whatever means a lot to you). You're alone and reflecting on your feelings. What thoughts may go through your mind? It may be a vague question, but it's answerable.


When I've seen an inspiring movie I'll started to think about symbolism, foreshadowing, etc and make connections between things in my head - both really obvious connections and less clear ones that might not be the producer's intent. Some times it gets to the point where something about the film screams for me to write about it, and I post reviews online to really set out aspects of the film I thought were key to inspiring me. I identify key points in the film, or key plot points, that could have gone wrong but were done well allowing it to succeed as a good film. 

A good example is the film _The Artist_, I saw it alone in cinema and was a bit awestruck afterwards thinking about how very very important both the first sounds and the first words of the protagonist would be and how the director succeeded in keeping the story together. I also saw the whole film as a reflection of Hollywood's dominance today and ended up writing about it and connecting it to my current media studies... I guess a good film will give me the urge to set my impressions out about it on paper, which is also a way to have a dialogue with myself and try to think more clearly about it.



Le9acyMuse said:


> How do you feel about repercussions? As in the consequences of actions, positive or negative.


I think that what has happened has happened and nothing can be changed now, so what can I do now to make the situation better?



Le9acyMuse said:


> Describe your aspirations and your philosophy on life. How do they influence you to feel about people?


My aspirations are to live a fulfilling life that involves action and enjoyment. I would say I can be materialistic, but not unnecessarily so... only inasmuch as it brings me satisfaction... I get that fulfillment from cultivating relationships and getting a unique experience out of things just as much as from a good meal or fancy hotel, which is why I enjoy couchsurfing (something that's also slightly thrilling!). In that vein I suppose my philosophy is very 'Enjoy now because you only have one chance'.

I'm trying to see a connection here between the above and how that would make me feel about people. I guess it means I get frustrated when I see people doing nothing, squandering potential, lazing about (myself included). I feel like I should give people a chance because others' feelings are all valid, so I'm predisposed to treat them with respect.


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

violettee said:


> Every now and then I have a spurt of self-consciousness where I realise that yes, I really am that short (5'0"..) and people must notice that I'm very short compared to them/experiencing the world differently than them, but I usually forget that most people are experiencing it differently. For the most part I think I'm not that aware of it though. Only when I've got tall people bending towards me. I have no idea what my movements imply to others. I think I look around a lot and then realise that I must look out-of-place constantly scanning the room.
> 
> So I guess I start off internally, then I have an external push of self-consciousness, but I don't know how to make things match up well so I go back to not noticing? Does that make sense? Ha.
> 
> ...


*ignore this. damn 10 character limit.*


----------



## violettee (Jun 1, 2012)

Le9acyMuse said:


> *Discounting your physical stature, in what way are you aware of your body? Just as far as general socializing.*


I don't think I'm very aware... I notice it when other people notice it. If I'm making rapid hand gestures and I see the person I'm talking to draw their eyes to the way my hands are moving I'll actually notice that I move my hands in that way and maybe rethink my gestures. Stuff like that.



Le9acyMuse said:


> *Think of the process of getting from 'problem' to 'resolution.' Give me 4 mental tools you would use to most comfortably/normally (for yourself) 'bridge the gap' between the two. Consider a real situation before answering.*


I had planned to go to visit a friend last December but she said she couldn't have me over last minute. I had bought tickets already to be in that country for 4 days. I stubbornly decided I would go to her city anyway. I knew 2 other people there but not well enough for them to host me - I hinted at it anyway, but they weren't free to host me those days. So I started telling other people about the trip; one girl randomly told me she wanted to go too. We decided to meet in that city, but then we realised all the hotels were booked/too expensive because of a festival. So, I figured out that our only choice was to stay in a hostel (which I did not want to do) or to CouchSurf (which had scared me previously but I loved the idea/thrill of doing). So I asked about a dozen people if I could couchsurf there and one finally agreed.

So how I solve a problem...
1) exploit all my resources (I asked every person I could think of who had a connection to that city)
2) narrow down my options (I figured out that it was either hostel or CouchSurfing)
3) and a bit of naivete/stubbornness in not allowing myself to pick the most obvious option, i.e., to just cancel the trip (I wasn't willing to just not go, even though the idea of going alone was freaking me out a bit)
4) adventure? the idea of solving that problem with a completely new solution (CouchSurfing) was thrilling but I needed support to go ahead, i.e., I might not have done it if my friend hadn't come and may have just shelled out for an expensive hotel


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

@violettee Your choices earlier were INTJ and ISTJ. Tell me why you feel you could have a T preference. Kinda pondering INFJ for you. Haven't fully decided.


----------



## violettee (Jun 1, 2012)

Le9acyMuse said:


> Your choices earlier were INTJ and ISTJ. Tell me why you feel you could have a T preference. Kinda pondering INFJ for you. Haven't fully decided.


I thought I was good at thinking things through neutrally, but I realised this might be because I can be unbiased in understanding others' feelings from a neutral standpoint... How could I tell the difference?


----------



## violettee (Jun 1, 2012)

Le9acyMuse said:


> Your choices earlier were INTJ and ISTJ. Tell me why you feel you could have a T preference. Kinda pondering INFJ for you. Haven't fully decided.


What makes you think INFJ? and why are you certain I'm N over S?


----------



## violettee (Jun 1, 2012)

Right now I've been leaning towards ENFP or ISTP.. Have you all ruled those two out? I keep wavering among all the types...


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Definitely not ISTP. ISTPs are actually complete opposites from ISFPs. They have dominant thinking and shun feeling.


----------



## violettee (Jun 1, 2012)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> After reading your intro i would rule out both ISTP and INTJ. I see Fi in your writing, not sure where it sits though, likely in the DOM or AUX position. A few things i kept noticing is your love for people, how you enjoy engaging and so on. Many of your expressions lean towards F much more than a T. If i have time later i will come back to this and see how much Ne is see. I don't really want to pick apart your words as i don't know you, although from first glance i would cancel out both of the types you had in mind initially and get familiar with the functions. I don't see any Ti or Ni.


Do you think it's possible that Ne could be dominant for me?


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

violettee said:


> What makes you think INFJ? and why are you certain I'm N over S?


 I feel I can't rule anything out without a video (even then I'm not 100%, but more accurate). Through text my abilities aren't terribly efficient. Through the questions I tried to get a relative picture, but others may use it better than I. I know a preferrer of Sensation wouldn't be unable to grab stimulation from symbols, but they don't frequent in it to get their ultimate ideas. The way you described inspiration you would feel from a movie seemed indicative of being comfortable and natured in imaginative energy. It did seem Ne-ish the way you thought, but you seemed introverted. Then again, I look back and can make out extroversion. I really suck at ruling such things out through text.

I probably saw INFJ because of looking from a certain angle I was hesitant to move from. ENFP is possible. I didn't see how Ne may make a person aware of his or herself but more in regard to things around him/her. Maybe I thought of an F preference because of that impromptu choice you made to travel. T preferrers could do the same. In fact, that may even be a P attribute. I thought I could help, but I'm so novice with only using one's words. I feel I may be able to rule out S. In hindsight, I may feel good about ruling out J as well. I know... Oh, @Swordsman of Mana

He's good. If he assists I'll probably learn a thing or two.


----------



## violettee (Jun 1, 2012)

I feel almost certain I'm an NF. I took the temperaments test and got that recently (whereas I typed NT back in February - I think I'm getting better at gauging the questions and how they match me)

Then I took the type test again and got, once again, ISTJ - but very low for everything! I 11%, S 25%, T 25%, J 11%
Why does this keep happening!??

I'm trying to stay away from the tests and just focus on the functions but I keep getting confused about what is what. I read that people will experience their Dom function so thoroughly (as if it's the structure in the background) that they will think their Aux is their Dom.

I'm really intrigued by the possibility of both ENFP and INFP.
But if I'm NF, why is my Si function so high?


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Don't mix temperament theory and cognitive function theory. Other than appearance they have practically nothing in common.


----------



## violettee (Jun 1, 2012)

Owfin said:


> Don't mix temperament theory and cognitive function theory. Other than appearance they have practically nothing in common.


Hmm ok, but even if the theories have nothing in common shouldn't they both accurately describe me in the end?


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

violettee said:


> Hmm ok, but even if the theories have nothing in common shouldn't they both accurately describe me in the end?


Yes but they can look different. I would be classified as NT but I'm still Si dominant with T auxiliary.


----------



## GnothiSeauton (Sep 11, 2011)

violettee said:


> But if I'm NF, why is my Si function so high?


See, if you're an INFP, it could well be possible that you have a strong Si. Have you ever heard of such a thing as a tertiary loop? It happens when the dominant and tertiary functions "loop" together, to the expense of the auxiliary. 

While it is often an unhealthy experience, I guess it'd be pretty common for a young INFP to frequently experience Fi-Si loops. That might explain why you feel so divided between your Ne and Si: I'd imagine that an ENFP - a Si-inferior - would downright despise that Si function and just follow an adventure. An ENP's relationship with their Si is pretty opposing to my understanding, and you don't seem to have that.

There was a really interesting thread a while back that tried to reconnect tertiary loops to specific personality disorders. Here it is. The fun part is that INFPs and ISTJs are listed together, because of the similarity of their loops: for which reason an INFP could mistype as an ISTJ and viceversa.

I have gone through something similar myself recently. All of a sudden, I was convinced of being an ISTJ and even introduced myself to their sub-forum. I'm normally a very Ti-Ne creature, but under stress, that Ti-Si loop made me superficially look like an ISTJ, while being completely different than one on the inside.

Heck, I bet I've confused some people on that forum. If you're reading the thread, remember: it was a joke :wink:.

My suggestion for now is, stop taking MBTI tests. Most of them are total crap and give you superficial and stereotyped views on types. Since I really love simulatedworld, I'm linking you two cognitive functional descriptions respectively about INFPs and ISTJs. They're illuminating articles about both cognitive functions and how they act out in each type. Compare them. Decide which fits you best. Let me know, if you want.

And good luck finding out your type .

EDIT: the links to the last two articles don't work. Jus' google "infp/istj a jungian cognitive functional analysis" and let them blow your mind.


----------



## tympanon (May 1, 2011)

@violettee:
I think you're a fairly outgoing INFP! My next best guess would be ENFP.

(Fi) You want to be yourself, and follow what you believe in. It's all over the place! I don't expect Fi to be any further than dom or aux position. You also have problem-solving Te, but it's controlled be Fi, not the other way around.
(Ne) You enjoy spontaneity and new experiences. The love for some sensory activities might seem fairly Se (xSFP) at first, but you seem to get bored / frustrated with details quite easily. Ne wants to look at the big picture, analyze and make connections. This is what I see here.
(Si) Also, Ne works in tandem with Si. Before diving in the unknown, you will compare the given or upcoming situation with known situations. 

I went with INFP over ENFP because:
- You seem quite outgoing, but you mentioned a few times that you have to exert yourself to do this.. You also have some solitary routines where you derive your energy from. Introverts can be charming and outgoing as well, but in the end they get their energy out of their alone time!
- I would expect an ENFP to have a slightly more solid Te and less Si (your cognitive profile also seems to suggest an outgoing introverted with Fi/Ne/Si racing for the top spot). 
- Your Te also seems fairly stressed out. It's handling problems one by one, but it seems fairly tired. INFPs under stress often act out TJ-traits, but in essence, it's not really who we are - so it can be quite draining. Stressed INFP's also test as INTJ quite often. When I initially took the test as a teenager, I typed as INTJ as well.

Also, given your love for novelty, adventures (and actively pursuing them!) and commitment to relationships I would suggest you might be an enneagram 7w6. This would also render you more outgoing than most INFPs (usually 4s or 9s, but 7 isn't that uncommon either).

I will move on to that ISFJ test next. I can still see INFP in it, no worries! :happy:

In the meantime, how do you feel about this? http://personalitycafe.com/infp-articles/70527-jung-introverted-feeling-type.html


----------



## tympanon (May 1, 2011)

violettee said:


> I'm baffled...
> 
> Your scores are not in full agreement regarding your type. Using a decision procedure that ranks the relative strength of your preferences, the best estimate of your type is *ISFJ*.
> Here are your more detailed results, preference by preference.
> ...


Stress will nearly automatically get your J score up. So let's dismiss that one for now. The other MBTI dichotomies suggest a strong preference for feeling, and that you're most likely an introvert. IxFx.
You have a clear preference for the Ne/Si-pair. Which basically leaves INFP and ISFJ. 
Your massive J-score (and possibly your slightly higher Fe-score) will have swayed the results in favor of ISFJ... 

But really, your Fi also high up and you cleary favor Te over Ti. It also got you as dominant judger (ISFJs are dominant perceivers). This would all indicate INFP to me. 

Also keep in mind that Fi is a rational process! This is why some INFPs often have a hard time to come to terms with the fact that they are F, and not T. (Especially given the fact that some descriptions can be quite fluffy :'))


----------

